# Brighton, MI ... 1/2 Mile 2 Lane Rd. 4 Season



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

I got a call today for a quote on a subdivision in Brighton. It is a small private one. 1/2Mile of 2 Lane Rd. in a large U shape. They would like a Seasonal Price. Salt will be on a per call basis as they prefer not to salt unless absolutely neccesary.

Help me out please!

The driveways will be individual contracts billed seperately for any that our interested, and I can bid those on my own. 

Thanks in advance,

Mike
Lynch & Sons Landscaping LLC

06 F350
8.2 Boss V-Plow


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Please Help*

I would appreciate any help on this!... I know it's not complicated, but I could use assistance. I am fairly new to plowing and have been doing & bidding almost entirely residential driveways. This seems like a good opportunity, however I wish to give a fair bid to get the job but I do not want to be the low-baller that is bringing down prices in the area either.


----------



## john0013 (Jan 5, 2008)

*answer hope its not to late!*

I live in howell mi very close to brighton and do a lot of work in the area I'm sure I;ve seen your trucks around the name sounds framiliar.To help with your question I do most of my streets for about $250-$200 per push which are about 3/4 to 1 mile long salting about $125-$135 per ton.I think a good seasonal price for the plowing only is $1500 to $2000,but the way this winter has started with 2 massive snow falls who knows?I like to give my customers a per push price when possible so they can get what they pay for its not such a gamble for you or them.keep in mind in michigan typically you are going to make your money on salting so even if your plowing prices are a little low you should make some good money on salting.Hope this helps e-mail me any other questions.

[email protected]


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Let me break down one of my contracts for you:

1.5 miles worth of roadway 2 lanes with some shoulder. 

I make 4 passes with a 8.2 BOSS V-Blade

1.5 X 4 = 6 driving miles

1 - 2.9 inches $400.00

3.0 - 5.9 inches $550.00

6 - 10 inches $650.00

(small mistake- did not think I needed another bracket over 10")  seeing that the 2 times I pushed so far this year at this property has been 11.5 and 12.2 inches


Hope this helps


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Jobs only worth about 100 bucks if that. Roads go cheap and are easy. Its a long driveway for all intents and purposes. No more than a half hours work.

Bid it at 150 up to 4, 225 up to 8, and 300 up to 12 and IF you get it youll make a ton of money on that one.

Bid it for 400 and youll never get it. Not even close.


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

I wasn't telling him to bid it at $400 I bid my 1.5 mile stretch at $400, his is only .5 mile I would hope he wouldn't bid .5 mile at $400

I was just showing him my set-up


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

ahhh. My bad. sorry.


----------

